# Shutdown terminated



## jeeva (Jun 20, 2017)

Whenever I `shutdown -p now` I get the message "90 second watchdog timeout expired. Shutdown terminated". And the computer won't shutdown.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 20, 2017)

What lines are shown onscreen just above that?  Those should indicate what's taking so long, and what you should look into fixing.


----------



## jeeva (Jun 20, 2017)

The line before is "Stopping powerd". So, I tried to kill the powerd manually. But, when I `kill 547 #killing powerd`, the powerd is not stopped and the laptop makes more noise. I believe this is the issue. Kindly request you help me fix this.


----------



## jeeva (Jun 20, 2017)

I removed powerd() from the rc.conf and running without the powerd solved the issue.


----------



## xtaz (Jun 21, 2017)

I used to get this too because some of my things take a good 30 seconds or so each to cleanly shutdown. I set rcshutdown_timeout="300" in /etc/rc.conf to increase the timeout to give them more chance. This has worked well for me for several years.


----------

